# Travel Insurance - for the getting too old



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I thought, as it's that time of year again, to go online and see how much the Insurance companies were going to charge me for Travelling to and in France.

To my surprise the first one I tried, not a comparison site as their repetitive adverts all get up my wick, decided that my age of 76 was too old for their liking and 75 was the maximum they'd insure.

So, is there anyone on here who's got as far as 76 and had trouble getting Travel insurance and how did you solve it?

Any advice on companies I could contact to get a reasonable deal in my elderly and medically problematic state would be appreciated.


:smile2: :smile2: :smile2: :smile2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Too young myself Keith :-D

Loads like this from google, but I do appreciate the devils in the detail.

http://www.freespirittravelinsurance.com/no-age-limit/over-75s/

Terry


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Keith - your lucky, wait until you hit eighty! I've just recently been through the process and finished up doing mine through a Nationwide B S FlexPlus bank account. The cover is available until your 85. As a guide I now pay £281 for world wide annual cover for two of us, me on blood pressure tablets and the boss has had AF and on warfarin. The only drawback is that we are restricted to 56 days any one trip. You would have to have a bank account with Nationwide of course but for us it was worth it.

All the best in your search.

Ron


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Have a look at this Keith, I have used it in the past, can't comment on how good it is as I haven't needed to claim:
http://www.ehicplus.com/


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

72 and quite a bit of existing, £82.00 from Eurotunnel for myself and wife (69 and BP treatment), 21 days single trip. But, they will even cover existing conditions, providing your doctor will state you were fit to travel at the time should anything happen.. Even includes £200 vets fees and £300 kennels. Over 70 no annual policies.


Malcolm


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

It's getting so expensive and difficult for us, both in our mid-seventies with hypertension that I'm seriously considering going into Europe without medical insurance.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I'll second the recommendation for Nationwide BS policy.
We struggled to find 90 day cover earlier this year for pre-existing conditions and they were not only very helpful but by far the cheapest.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> It's getting so expensive and difficult for us, both in our mid-seventies with hypertension that I'm seriously considering going into Europe without medical insurance.


 We have not had private medical cover all the years we have travelled abroad. Once in Spain I injured my leg and I found the Spanish medical system fantastic and free but don't know if with Brexit (spit) this will always be the case now.


----------



## Don Madge (Jul 26, 2016)

Keith have a look at http://www.over80.co.uk/travel-insurance.htm we have struggled for years since passing 80 to get any cover for over 90 days and that will cost a fortune if you can get.

Last winter in Portugal (180 days) we could not get medical cover for that length of time. We decided to pay our own pay with help from the EHIC. We have thought long and hard about and have contingency plans if the worst comes to the worse.

We got breakdown cover for the car OK through the RAC and we extended the car insurance for the 180 days.

At our age we play it year by year and plan to winter away for as long as possible.

Don


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

I wonder if you could get the full number of dates from whatever insurance at the cheapest price, then go to another insurance for the remainder of the days holidays, play the system?..

Or is it the Yorkshire man in me!..

ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Keith

Thanks for startng this thread which I shall be watching with interest as I renewed in March, a month early to get in before my 76 birthday, so next renewal will be at 76.

I/We are currently insured through brokers Worldwide Travel Insurance Services. I asked about renewal after 75 and they said they could arrange it but it might be different Underwriters and an AP.

Geoff


----------



## Don Madge (Jul 26, 2016)

Ray I have friends (Yorkshire folks) who winter away for 180 days but fly home after 90 days for a week and then go back to Turkey for another 90 days with the same insurer. They are only teenagers though in their mid 70's.


Don


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

My policy was very competitive with Staysure until this year. It doubled in price & when I challenged the price I was informed that the increase was because I am now 66! What a difference a year makes.........


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

These people have no upper age limit.........................
https://www.goodtogoinsurance.com/

ut we are covered using this in France............
https://www.britline.com/insurance-travel.html

Ray.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

rayrecrok said:


> I wonder if you could get the full number of dates from whatever insurance at the cheapest price, then go to another insurance for the remainder of the days holidays, play the system?..
> 
> Or is it the Yorkshire man in me!..
> 
> ray.


I think that there is a clause in most travel policy's that you must start your travels from your native country. So unless you came back to the UK for a day I don't think that it would work. :serious:

Ron


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

For anyone with a Credit Agricole Gold Card, here are the insurance covers....................... sorry it's in French.
http://www.mastercard.com/fr/particuliers/assurance-assistance-gold.html

In theory we are covered driving to Portugal or elsewhere when we use the card to pay for hotels and fuel. Unless anyone can see otherwise.?

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Ray

I think you will find that they are onto that wheeze and insist that their cover is only valid for trips that cover a TOTAL period of time away from the UK. So if you are away for 90 days and "their" cover is for 60 days they will deem you are away for a TOTAL that exceeds their 60 day limit, and wont pay out. In the event of a claim they will require proof of what date you left the UK. 

Spacerunner

I can understand your reasoning BUT many years ago (about 40) I had to arrange repatriation for my sister from Portugal via air ambulance (covered by holiday insurance) When the dust settled I asked the insurance company what the bill would have been if there was no insurance in place, it was about 20K !!!!!! and that was FORTY years ago. If you travel without insurance and have to be repatriated then the cost could bankrupt you !! (Back then the insurance was about a tenner, but of course she wasnt over 70 but DID have a pre-existing medical issue) 

I think Staysure do a decent priced holiday insurance.

Like others I have a Nationwide Flexplus account that includes holiday insurance. If anyone is unaware you can, for an additional premium of under a fiver, remove all the excesses on that insurance, just ring them, yes really I have done it!

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> Ray
> 
> I think you will find that they are onto that wheeze and insist that their cover is only valid for trips that cover a TOTAL period of time away from the UK. So if you are away for 90 days and "their" cover is for 60 days they will deem you are away for a TOTAL that exceeds their 60 day limit, and wont pay out. In the event of a claim they will require proof of what date you left the UK.


No Andy. It's French bank and card for those who have a French address. So as we are in France the cover starts from our home.
There does seem to be a difference between a UK Mastercard insurance and a French Mastercard insurance.

Ray.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the helpful replies and useful links.

I've tried quite a few of them and gasped at some of the prices, I really shouldn't have a drink in the afternoon but hey-ho, and some would allow me to be insured but only for single trips.

After a lot of ringing round and surfing I've gone with C&MC insurance company Red Pennant at what I think is a reasonable price.

All our circumstances and medical conditions are likely to be different so what I've sorted out may be totally different to your findings.

Again thanks


:smile2: :smile2: :smile2: :smile2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> Ray
> 
> I think you will find that they are onto that wheeze and insist that their cover is only valid for trips that cover a TOTAL period of time away from the UK. So if you are away for 90 days and "their" cover is for 60 days they will deem you are away for a TOTAL that exceeds their 60 day limit, and wont pay out. In the event of a claim they will require proof of what date you left the UK.
> 
> Andy


Andy

If one has a 'Multi-trip' annual policy and the wording says '60 days per trip' that is what is covered, no accumulation.

We have one; we went to Slovakia for a few days; we will go tomorrow to UK for 4 weeks; fly back(but not for reasons of trip limit); then fly to UK and start a new trip through France returning to Poland within 90 days. So we are covered for each trip.

Geoff


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

My response was to Raycrocks post No.10 in respect of trying to use TWO different policies to cover a single trip.

Andy


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

rayrecrok said:


> I wonder if you could get the full number of dates from whatever insurance at the cheapest price, then go to another insurance for the remainder of the days holidays, play the system?..
> 
> Or is it the Yorkshire man in me!..
> 
> ray.


Unfortunately no. The insurance company has to have a return date. They might not ask for it when you apply but in the event of acclaim your policy will be worthless if you have no proof of return travel and ferry details. 
I tried to get insurance last year and explained we only book the outward ferry and immediately the insurance company turned us down even if we went and booked the return ferry.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The above shows the advantage of an annual policy, providing any one trip does not exceed the maximum number of permitted days away then cover must exist. If you become ill during a trip it is immaterial what date you intend returning, you are covered for a maximum of X number of days away. You could become ill on day one or the very last of the maximum permitted, cover would still be in place.

Andy


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I can't remember what the basic number of days away was for the NW FlexPlus travel cover but I was able to extend it - for a price - to something like 93 days. Not sure if they have a limit.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that NW have the standard 30 day limit but, as has been said, that can easily be extended (for a reasonable amount) up to (I believe) a maximum of 180 days which equates to six months. It costs a tenner a month to run the account but by the time you work out what the various (included) insurances would cost (travel, vehicle breakdown etc) it's a real bargain AND if you use your card abroad you get the interbank exchange rate for the day you use it and that's always better than any pre-payment card. If you travel to the continent and you can get a Flexplus account they are one of the best alongside the Halifax Clarity. 

If you go for one make sure it's the FlexPLUS and NOT just the Flex account, there are big differences!

Andy


----------



## Don Madge (Jul 26, 2016)

Mrplodd said:


> Ray
> 
> I can understand your reasoning BUT many years ago (about 40) I had to arrange repatriation for my sister from Portugal via air ambulance (covered by holiday insurance) When the dust settled I asked the insurance company what the bill would have been if there was no insurance in place, it was about 20K !!!!!! and that was FORTY years ago. If you travel without insurance and have to be repatriated then the cost could bankrupt you !! (Back then the insurance was about a tenner, but of course she wasnt over 70 but DID have a pre-existing medical issue)
> 
> Andy


Hi Andy,

Air ambulance flight from Izmir in Turkey to UK £29.000 so the price has not gone up a lot in 40 years. :wink2:

Don


----------

